# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Biologys beloved amphibian  the axolotl  is racing towards extinction

## Frog News

*Nature (New York, USA) : Biologys beloved amphibian  the axolotl  is racing towards extinction*

Although abundant in captivity, the salamander has nearly disappeared from its natural habitat, and thats a problem.
*Full Article*

----------

